# [Affichage] ralentissement Gentoo

## Axilatis

Bonjour !

J'ai nettement remarqué une différence de vitesse de défilement entre ma tour et mon pc portable.

 Tour : i7 950 + HD 5870 + WD Green 1To

 Portable : AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile TL-56 + nVidia GeForce 7000M (histoire d'en avoir une quoi...) + HDD 320Go presque noname

    (je comptais recycler mon vieux portable avec un Gentoo, pour l'histoire)

Bref j'ai du recommencer l'installation de ma tour et j'en ai profité pour faire ceci également en parallèle sur le dit portable (un Packard Bell)

A peine les partitions crées, les disques montés et les téléchargements de stage3 et portage, quelle différence fulgurante de défilement entre la tour 

et le packard belle lors des décompression de portage et stage 3 (j'ai mis le mode verbose pour les deux).

A quoi cela peut-il être dû ?

Notez que ma tour tourne pour l'instant sur deux moniteurs de taille différentes (un style AOC 1920x1080 et un Dell recyclé de bureau en 1024x768).

Ces moniteurs affichent donc la même image en attendant d'être configurés en bureau étendu une fois mon Xorg etc, mais j'en suis pas encore la.

Bref, pensez-vous que l'affichage puisse ralentir le fonctionnement de Gentoo ?

Meme lorsque je fais des PgDown et PgUp sur ma tour cela est très lent, sur le pc portable c'est un changement de page instantané.

Merci d'avance pour vos idées,

Axilatis

EDIT : les deux décompression (stage3 & portage) viennent de finir sur mon pc portable, cela a pris à la grosse louche 25minutes, contre pas loin de 2heures pour ma tour !!!! Incensé !

----------

## xaviermiller

La décompression d'archives est mono-thread, donc dépend uniquement de la vitesse d'un core, et des performances de I/O, du disque dur...

A partir de quoi as-tu décompressé ? Quelle distribution était-ce ? Est-ce que les modules adéquats étaient bien chargés ?

Le problème est plus d'une mauvaise configuration du noyau qu'autre chose.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

J'ai le problème avec mon core I7 (portable). Très très lent, affichage comme compilation tant que je n'ai pas installer cpufrequtils.

Le soucis c'est que la gestion du processeur est minimaliste avec le kernel livecd ou netinstall. 

Peut-être qu'avec une option kernel ... j'ai pas cherché.

Personnellement à la dernière compil j'ai installer le minimum (kernel, dhcp) compilation kernel et installation cpufrequtils puis reboot.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et avec SystemRescueCD ?

----------

## Axilatis

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> La décompression d'archives est mono-thread, donc dépend uniquement de la vitesse d'un core, et des performances de I/O, du disque dur...
> 
> A partir de quoi as-tu décompressé ? Quelle distribution était-ce ? Est-ce que les modules adéquats étaient bien chargés ?
> 
> Le problème est plus d'une mauvaise configuration du noyau qu'autre chose.

 

D'accord mais mon pc portable a un CPU qui tourne à 1,8GHz, contre 3GHz pour ma tour, sans compter le Turbo !

Ce qui appuie ton sentiment de mauvaise configuration, je suis d'accord !  :Smile: 

Alors voici les configs générales de ma tour :

 *make.conf wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=generic "
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.42 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *.config wrote:*   

>  http://codepad.org/dy1wUHb3 

 

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 22)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 22)
> ...

 

Vraiment désolé de vous balancer de si nombreuses lignes d'infos, mais je ne vois pas comment faire autrement.... :s

Merci encore à vous,

Axilatis

----------

## Axilatis

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le problème avec mon core I7 (portable). Très très lent, affichage comme compilation tant que je n'ai pas installer cpufrequtils.
> 
> Le soucis c'est que la gestion du processeur est minimaliste avec le kernel livecd ou netinstall. 
> ...

 

Je ne comprends pas, tu as installé cpufrequtils et ça a redonné du peps à ton CPU ? c'est un software de benchmark d'après ce qu'en dit emerge, je vois

pas le rapport ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> Je ne comprends pas, tu as installé cpufrequtils et ça a redonné du peps à ton CPU ? c'est un software de benchmark d'après ce qu'en dit emerge, je vois
> 
> pas le rapport ?

 

cpufreq sert à downclocker le processeur lorsqu'il n'y a rien à faire (économie d'énergie, de chaleur, de bruit de ventilateur, d'argent).

----------

## Axilatis

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Axilatis wrote:*   Je ne comprends pas, tu as installé cpufrequtils et ça a redonné du peps à ton CPU ? c'est un software de benchmark d'après ce qu'en dit emerge, je vois
> 
> pas le rapport ? 
> 
> cpufreq sert à downclocker le processeur lorsqu'il n'y a rien à faire (économie d'énergie, de chaleur, de bruit de ventilateur, d'argent).

 

aucun intérêt dans mon cas donc, merci pour ta précision  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

L'affichage en tty peut parfois beaucoup ramer si vesa n'est pas configuré correctement, il faut par exemple jouer sur la valeur du mtrr (de 1 à 4), notamment avec les chipsets Intel. Je te laisse lire la doc sur ce sujet, qui est sous /usr/src/linux/Documentation/ il me semble.

----------

## kopp

Quelle idée de mettre en verbeux la décompression de portage... ça doit sacrément augmenter le temps de décompression ça (et encore plus ici)

Que se passe-t-il quand tu ne branches qu'un seul de tes écrans ?

----------

## Axilatis

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Quelle idée de mettre en verbeux la décompression de portage... ça doit sacrément augmenter le temps de décompression ça (et encore plus ici)
> 
> Que se passe-t-il quand tu ne branches qu'un seul de tes écrans ?

 

Rien de différent en terme de rapidité d'affichage...

----------

## USTruck

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

>  *USTruck wrote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le problème avec mon core I7 (portable). Très très lent, affichage comme compilation tant que je n'ai pas installer cpufrequtils.
> 
> Le soucis c'est que la gestion du processeur est minimaliste avec le kernel livecd ou netinstall. 
> ...

 

cpufreq n'est pas un outil de benchmark, il permet de gerer les profils kernel pour un processeur (performance, ondemand, powersafe, ...).

Sur mon portable c'est très pratique en cas ou j'enlève l'alimentation, il passe en powersafe et en ondemand dans l'autre cas. Je le set en 'performance' quand je dois faire des compils importantes tel que lors de l'installation (exige l'alimentation bien sur).

Par défault, il semble que le kernel du livecd ou installcd est en mode 'minimaliste' (powersafe) peut-être qu'un acpi=off pourrais amélioré la chose.

edit : cpufreq via les modes kernel powersafe/ondemand/performance limite ou pas la vitesse du CPU.

En mode powersafe il travaille au minimum (900)

Ondemand c'est en fonction de la demande/charge du système, il se règle sur 1.6 par défault et diminue ou augmente en fonction.

En performance c'est au maximum possible du processeur.

Avec le core I7, le ondemand laisse la gestion (il me semble) au proco, qui est celui par défault sous windows.

Juste pour info, mon entête make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9 -l9"
```

Entête emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DMI (rev 11)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 11)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Management Registers (rev 11)

00:08.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers (rev 11)

00:08.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor System Control and Status Registers (rev 11)

00:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers (rev 11)

00:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link (rev 11)

00:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers (rev 11)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)

14:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Device 10f7 (rev 01)

14:00.1 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8120 (rev 01)

14:00.2 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8130 (rev 01)

20:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-Core Registers (rev 04)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 04)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 04)

ff:03.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller (rev 04)

ff:03.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder (rev 04)

ff:03.4 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Test Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:04.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Control Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Address Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Rank Registers (rev 04)

ff:05.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Memory Controller Channel 1 Thermal Control Registers (rev 04)

```

J'ajouterai qu'il faudrait voir la gestion de l'hyperthreading du I7. est-il lié a la gestion énergie ? Intel n'a-t'il pas mis en avant la consommation de leurs procos  et donc que cela soit sur mon portable comme sur un desktop, l'obligation d'utiliser la gestion de la vitesse. Ceci en déactivant tout sauf le mode performance par exemple ?

Il me semble qu'il y a souvent des threads forum a ce propos.

----------

## terminou

ET si tu fais un emerge --quiet pour afficher le strick minimum et eliminer une eventuel mauvaise conf du kernel ?

----------

